# Wai-iti Hops : Anyone Used & Them What Results?



## Brewer_010 (8/10/11)

I've got some of these new hops and planning on an APA using them as a flavour and aroma addition. Grain bill is simple, 90% pale malt with 10% cara-amber with the following hop schedule (2.8% AAU hops):

30g 40mins
30g 20mins
30g 10mins

however this only gives me around 16.5 IBUs whereas I'm aiming for around 30. To get the bittering up I can use (US) Magnum or (Ger) Northern Brewer, leaning towards the Magnum.

Has anyone used wai-iti and what are your thoughts on it? Also, what of the bittering hops would better suit wai-iti?

cheers
Barry



Wai-iti are described as intense citrus (mandarin lemon and lime).

EDIT: actually just found a post on these hops through google - might I add the search function on AHB is complete and utter shite, it is next to useless. Still, add your thoughts if you've used wai-iti cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/10/11)

If it were me I'd go 30g at flameout, 30g at 15 mins then the magnum at beginning of boil till you hit target IBU. In my experience magnum is a really clean bittering hop. It shouldnt take too much away from the other Wai-iti. That leaves you another 30g of Wai-it to play around with, maybe french press or dry hop.

Also cant remember who posted it but it was on this forum a good way to try out a hop on its own.

90% pilsner
10% wheat
Bittered to 30 - 40 Ibu's 
OG 1050
30 gms at 15 mins
30 gms flame out
balance at start of boil to give the target ibu's.


----------

